# 99% Humidity...?



## Diablo (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it possible for my enclosure to have 99% humidity without ever even have misted it? I set it up and then set up my thermometers and hygrometer to test them out, I had some problems with it being too hot so I turned the basking bulb off and left my instruments all on. The humidity originally had started at like 80% which I thought was high. By the next day it read 99% and the temp was 81 F. I took it out of the enclosure and it now reads 62% with my window to my room open. I know Maryland is a pretty humid place at times. But it really doesn't feel that bad right now....maybe I'm used to it but is it possible for it really to be 99% humidity in there with no heating on and no mist at all? I have moss inside and the substrate is some top soil mixed with play sand.


----------



## james.w (Aug 20, 2012)

What type of enclosure do you have, glass with screen top, wood, ??


----------



## Diablo (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks like plastic honestly I got it off craigslist and its not wood or glass. Its a type of plastic and the doors are a see through type of plastic too

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## james.w (Aug 20, 2012)

Are there any vents?


----------



## Diablo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes but they are about 2 inches from a wall. Wouldn't call them vents there are holes on the back part of the enclosure but there is a lot of them

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## james.w (Aug 21, 2012)

It is definitely possible for the humidity to get that high. The heat bulb will help dry it out or more ventilation. I would also recommend trying another hygrometer.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 21, 2012)

So would this harm a tegu? If I get another hygrometer and it doesn't dry out, would I still be able to keep a tegu with that type of humidity?


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 21, 2012)

that much humidity all the time will cause respiratory problems, such as pneumonia, and your could easily lose your new family member


----------



## james.w (Aug 21, 2012)

Like said, it will cause harm. The heat lamp will help dry it out, but if your temps are too high that isn't an option. Drilling more holes or cutting a hole and covering with screen could help with the ventilation, but you want to start small so you don't eliminate too much humidity.


----------

